# Braak, breuk, brok, breking...



## ThomasK

Vermoedelijk is mijn lijst niet volledig. Vul gerust aan (andere 'ablauten', als dat de juiste term is). Maar zouden er nog meer dergelijke verba zijn in het Nederlands, die drie en meer substantiefafleidingen hebben ? 

Waar vind ik die, of eventueel hoe vind ik die ? Bestaat daarvoor een site (over woorden en hun afleidingen) ? (Dank !)


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> Vermoedelijk is mijn lijst niet volledig. Vul gerust aan (andere 'ablauten', als dat de juiste term is)


Even de muggen ziften, maar hier heb je naast Ab- en Umlauten een hele rits andere soorten klankveranderingen.



> Maar zouden er nog meer dergelijke verba zijn in het Nederlands, die drie en meer substantiefafleidingen hebben?


- sluiten, sleutel, slot, sluiting, ...
- spreken , sprookje, spreuk, spraak, ...
- verliezen, verlies, verlossing, (nog eentje?)
- binden, bond, band, bende, ...
- dragen, dracht, dreg (anker), ...
- druipen, drop, druppel, drup, druup, ...
- varen, vaart, veer (ferry), voorde, ...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik moet bekennen: ik had er niet echt meer naar gezocht, had even het gevoel dat drie toch al veel was... 
Maar je hebt gelijk. Aan een paar zou ik niet gedacht hebben, zoals 
- 'bende' bij 'binden', 
- 'dreg' bij 'dragen', 
- 'druup', en
- 'voorde' vooral niet (ik ken het als 'oversteekplaats', maar inderdaad, het zou [ook] met 'rijden' [varen] te maken kunnen hebben)... 

Het zou mij bijzonder interesseren om die verbanden ergens systematisch terug te kunnen vinden. Enig idee? Alleen etymologische woordenboeken? Liever een site...


----------



## petoe

Moeilijk om meer dan twee klankwisselingen als substantief te vinden:
bijten: bijt, bit, beet, hmm ja slechts 2
drinken: drank, dronk, drenk..maar dat komt dan weer van het causatief drenken
geven: gift, gave....(bijna)
vliegen: vlucht, vleugel, vlaag, maar niet zeker of het wel daarvan is afgeleid


----------



## ThomasK

petoe said:


> moeilijk om meer dan twee klankwisselingen als substantief te vinden
> 
> bijten: bijt, bit, beet, _*[ik tel er drie, hoor ! ;-)]*_
> drinken: drank, dronk, drenk..maar dat komt dan weer van het causatief drenken
> geven: gift, gave, ingeving ....(bijna)
> toch nog eens nadenken
> 
> aha
> vliegen: vlucht, vleugel, _*[vlag niet, zo blijkt...]*_
> niet 100% zeker of het klopt


 
Toch bedankt !


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Graven: graf, graaf, gracht, groef/groeve, greppel, grebbe/greb


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Nog eentje, om het af te leren:
wreken, wraak, wrok, wraking


ThomasK said:


> Waar vind ik die, of eventueel hoe vind ik die ? Bestaat daarvoor een site (over woorden en hun afleidingen) ? (Dank !)


Voor zover ik weet bestaat zo'n exhaustieve lijst niet. Ik vraag me eerlijk gezegd ook af wat het nut zou kunnen zijn van zo'n (volledige) opsomming.
Ook bij het eventuele resultaat zou ik me vragen stellen: als we de (arbitraire) restrictie "drie of meer" wegnemen, dan zouden we al snel in de buurt komen van een gewoon woordenboek. Okay, minus de "vreemde woorden" (Latijn, Frans, Engels, etc.) en minus de andere woordsoorten (substantiefafleidingen), waarbij we ons dan ook moeten afvragen waarom werkwoorden en substantieven maar geen adjectieven of bijwoorden. Wie zou daarin willen investeren en wie zou daar nood aan hebben?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, het nut... Ik zie het vooral als nuttig voor een aantal studenten (bv. anderstaligen) omdat ze dan verbanden zien die ze tevoren niet zagen. Kan mnemotechnisch zijn. In een gewoon woordenboek mis ik dat soort verbanden wat. 

Nu, ik lanceerde ooit een theorie rond 'key verbs' (remember), waarop ik niet direct wild enthousiaste reacties kreeg - niet ten onrechte -, en die werd mee getriggerd door het feit dat één stam in zoveel contexten kon voorkomen dat hij nuttig lijkt voor studenten als mnemotechnisch middel, misschien zelfs voor meer. (Maar voor wat is mij ook nog niet duidelijk...;-)) Er speelt gewoon een fascinatie in mee door verbanden die ik plots onderken en soms nooit had gezien. V_oorde_ bv. en varen, zoals jij aangaf vond ik een eye-opener - as such, en dan wil ik altijd denken dat er misschien meer mee te doen valt...


----------



## petoe

Nogal opmerkelijk: van springen (en causatief sprengen) komen sprong, spreng en sprang.
Spreng en sprang kende ik niet eens als substantief.


----------



## HKK

Ik ken die woorden niet in welke woordklasse dan ook!


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Nog nooit tegengekomen. 
Terug introduceren, zou ik zeggen.


> 1. oorsprong van een beekje
> synoniem: sprang, bron
> 2. kanaal in zandgrond tot verzameling van het in de bodem aanwezige water ten behoeve van de drinkwatervoorziening, voeding van kanalen enz.


Spreng: Van Dale


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Nog eentje:

zit, zetel (gerokken klinker i > ee), zate/zaat/nazaat, zeet/zete/zeting


----------



## ThomasK

'Zeet': troon, machtspositie, begrijp ik
'Zaat': woning, boerderij, hogere plek om boot te herstellen. 

_Bepaalde Zweden kunnen bijzonder goed Nederlands !_


----------



## Grytolle

_Bepaalde zweden konden alleen maar op "zit, zetel, nazaat" komen maar speelden vals met de wildcardsearch in VanDale! (maar bedankt )_


----------



## ThomasK

Mag ik nog even de tip met die wildcard? Dan kan ik eventueel afleidingen van andere verba vinden, want dat zoek ik al langer...


----------



## Grytolle

zoeken op woord(vormen)

"van zitten"


----------



## petoe

kunnen+causatief kennen 
=> bekendheid, kennis, kunde, kunst, kond (>verkondigen)


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, ik dacht er toevallig vandaag aan. 

Ik heb ook zitten denken aan 'stuif', 'stof', het Eng. 'stuff' (maar dat telt niet mee); maar dat is niet indrukwekkend - en ik ben niet zeker dat het klopt.


----------



## petoe

toevallig nog eentje gevonden 
scheppen geeft schep schop schup schoep


----------



## ThomasK

Eén bedenking: 

- er is reden om aan te nemen dat je ook _*schepen, schip*_, in die rij mag vermelden (vanuit de etymologie)
- even gedacht aan _*stellen* > stal, stelling_, maar niet _stoel_, zo lijkt... 
- opvallend: er zijn vaak ook *-ing-afleidingen*, die vermoedelijk van recentere datum zijn en vaak figuurlijk, denk ik --- maar ik ben het niet zo zeker !


----------



## petoe

nog een voor de hand liggende:
schieten:
beschieting, schot, geschut, schutter, scheut, en volgens het woordenboek zou ook schuit verwant zijn met schieten


----------



## ThomasK

Ik blijf geïntrigeerd worden door al die oude afleidingen. Ik ben er redelijk van overtuigd dat ze didactisch nuttig zijn: voor studenten Nederlands en soms voor native speakers. Ik dacht net vannamiddag aan _baten, baat, _en _beter._ Die blijjken echt verwant, en ik denk dat daardoor een moeilijk woord als _baat_ plots makkelijker te begrijpen valt. Nu, _boeten_ blijkt ook verwant: beter maken, beter doen, letterlijk. 

Ik verwijs graag ook naar _moe/ moeilijk/ moeite_. Ik vind niet de bevestiging van alle verwantschap, maar ik vermoed die. 

De verwantschappen tussen _wijs, wijzen, weten (wetten,_ geloof ik ook_),_ enz., vind ik ook fascinerend, en relatief nuttig voor mijn buitenlandse studenten. OOk voor mij als _food for thought_.  Idem met _recht, richting, directie, terecht, terechtkomen_, enz., war nog veel explicieter een verbreding naar andere talen mogelijk blijkt. 

Maar tot hiertoe worden mijn 'verhalen' daarover alleen geapprecieerd als 'intellectuele Spielerei', eventueel zelfs verdacht 'wishful'. Kan het een (ander) nut hebben ?


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> Ik blijf geïntrigeerd worden door al die oude afleidingen. Ik ben er redelijk van overtuigd dat ze didactisch nuttig zijn: voor studenten Nederlands en soms voor native speakers.


Ik nodig je uit om dit in mijn klassen NT2 te komen demonstreren.



> Maar tot hiertoe worden mijn 'verhalen' daarover alleen geapprecieerd als 'intellectuele Spielerei', eventueel zelfs verdacht 'wishful'. Kan het een (ander) nut hebben ?


Aan jou om dat uit te leggen.

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Het is denk ik wel bewezen dat als een woord vormelijk lijkt op een uit je eigen moedertaal, je het makkelijker onthoudt, ook al is zijn betekenis niet helemaal dezelfde


----------



## Frank06

Grytolle said:


> Het is denk ik wel bewezen dat als een woord vormelijk lijkt op een uit je eigen moedertaal, je het makkelijker onthoudt, ook al is zijn betekenis niet helemaal dezelfde


Hoe bedoel je? Wat heeft dit te maken met deze discussie?

F


----------



## Grytolle

Frank06 said:


> Hoe bedoel je? Wat heeft dit te maken met deze discussie?
> 
> F


Is dat niet een denkbaar nut ervan?


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, ik krijg reactie. Nu, ik geef ook NT2, allez, eigenlijk NT3, NT4, NT5 ;-) bij EU'ers in Brussel, waardoor ik soms wel wat feedback krijg. Ik zie het nut dus in woorduitbreiding op een 'hoger' niveau, niet bij beginners --- hoewel: het verband tussen _twee_ en _twijfelen_ zou heel goed kunnen helpen om het woord _twijfelen_ te helpen onthouden). Ik pas dat ook homeopathisch toe: in oneindig kleine of alvast kleine doses. Een didactische vorm van etymologie voor NT2'ers heb ik nog niet ontwikkeld. Komt misschien nog ! (Aaaarrrrrhhhh !) O ja, nog even mij gaat over de semantische verbanden, gefundeerd op etymologie. 

Ik zie die achtergronden/ die 'bases' als kapstokken voor het onthouden. Als je minder kapstokken nodig hebt (doordat je meer woorden aan één kapstok hangt ;-)), dan is dat een voordeel, denk ik. [Ik spreek misschien vooral mezelf: ik ben een 'systematicus', wel ook met het gevaarlijke trekje dat ik het slachtoffer word van _wishful thinking_ -- maar daarvoor zijn bijdragen van Frank007 altijd zeer nuttig...]


----------



## petoe

spruiten
 spruit, spriet, sproet, sprot
dat zijn er ook wel drie


----------



## Lopes

petoe said:


> nog een voor de hand liggende:
> schieten:
> beschieting, schot, geschut, schutter, scheut, en volgens het woordenboek zou ook schuit verwant zijn met schieten



Volgens jou voor de hand liggend, maar is _scheut_ afgeleid van schieten of van schenken?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik bemoei mij er even mee, maar zeker weten: een plant schiet, toch? Mijn etymo-woordenboekje bevestigt dat ook. Een scheut whisky kan je m.i. beschouwen als figuurlijk even schieten, lijkt mij... 

Nu, Petoe: volgens mij zijn het alleen de 'sterke' verba, zoals die helaas genoemd worden, die zulke dubbelvormen produceren. 

Ik ontdekte wel dat *'dof'* van 'doof' is afgeleid, en heel zeker ook *'doven'*,terwijl dat een zwak werkwoord is, maar natuurlijk is dat geen te grote verandering van de stamklank. Ik dacht ook relatief zeker te kunnen zijn over het verband tussen _*stellen*_ en _*stal*,_ maar na een kleine controle ben ik niet meer zo zeker... 

Soms heb je wel oude ex-sterke ww. zoals _bakken_ (boek, gebakken), waarvan je dan geen afleidingen hebt, maar dat kan aan de betekenis toe te schrijven zijn. Of zijn er toch ?


----------



## ThomasK

Ook hieraan gedacht: 

_vloeien, vlot, vliet, vloot, vlotten, vlieten_ >>> [en dan door klein etymo-boek doorverwezen naar] _vliegen, vlug, vleug, vleugel, vlucht_...


----------



## petoe

Leuke combinatie en ze betekenen nagenoeg hetzelfde:
klodderen, kledderen, kladderen en kliederen

Zo moeten er zeker nog zijn!


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, er zijn eigenlijk heel wat *intensieven, iteratieven en causatieven* die zijn afgeleid van andere verba, maar waar wij het niet beseffen. Dat is nog eens een spoor apart (ik vind de site niet meer waar je al die verba samen vindt); wie wel? --- Intussen valt mij steeds meer op dat vooral deze de verba zijn die zoveel prefixering (...) toelaten. Ik ben nog geen echt idee van waarom. Dat het 'basisverba' zijn, lijkt niet goed genoeg, want er zijn wel meer nuttige verba, die dan niet sterk zijn...


----------



## Timidinho

Ah, hier heb ik zelf ook vaker over nagedacht, kan er nu niet meer bedenken dan al genoemd zijn.

- Bloem, bloeien, bloesem


----------



## ThomasK

Grytolle said:


> Het is denk ik wel bewezen dat als een woord vormelijk lijkt op een uit je eigen moedertaal, je het makkelijker onthoudt, ook al is zijn betekenis niet helemaal dezelfde


Dit is een stuk antwoord op de vraag van Frank. Mijn NT3/4-studenten zeggen mij soms dat het hen helpt om woorden te onthouden, hetzij door het verband met andere Nederlandse woorden, hetzij - maar dat is een andere zaak - door 'intertalige' etymologische verbanden. Het is wel iets dat je gewoon bij het presenteren van woorden kan aanbrengen, en dat bij sommigen effect blijkt te sorteren...



Timidinho said:


> Ah, hier heb ik zelf ook vaker over nagedacht, kan er nu niet meer bedenken dan al genoemd zijn.
> 
> - Bloem, bloeien, bloesem


Er zijn een massa woorden met verwante stammen, maar waarvan wij als native speakers niet beseffen dat dat het geval is, zoals _buigen _en _bukken, _uiteraard _sluiten, sleutel, slot, ...  _Vaak interessant om daarop te wijzen, zeker als mensen zoiets leuk vinden. Het zal erop neerkomen dat iedereen eigen mnemotechnische middelen gebruikt. Etymologie of stamverbanden is/ zijn er één van...


----------



## luitzen

Bij _varen_ mis ik nog _voeren_. Een ander mooi rijtje is die met dynamische en statieve werkwoorden:

-zetten/zitten
-leggen/liggen
-doen/deden
-stellen/staan
-.../drijven ?
-liegen/loochenen ?


----------

